# Stopping Cursor From Erasing Letters



## chaidude34 (Nov 21, 2004)

When I erase and write a new word when writing essays, the cursor instead of pushing the next word ahead to make room for the new word before it, will erase the word ahead instead. How do I stop that from happening?
thank you,
Dave


----------



## Volt-Schwibe (Jan 12, 2003)

you will notice above your arrow keys are 6 keys.

one of them is marked "insert".

this toggles whether or not to replace letters when you type, or to add the letters when you type.

i don't know why yours is toggled to replace, but this should fix it.


----------



## chaidude34 (Nov 21, 2004)

*Still Need Help!*

Thanks for your reply. I am actually don't know what the arrow keys are! where are they and what do I do once I get to 'insert'? 
thanks for your help.
Dave


----------



## Volt-Schwibe (Jan 12, 2003)

i almost cannot beleive you are using a computer and cannot find the "arrow" keys.

here is a picture that should help.

in this picture, the arrow keys are circled, and the "insert" key is also circled.

when you are using your text editing program, press the insert key once.

for what it's worth, this key has existed on keyboards since about 1979, and was present on all 101 key keyboards.

it traces back to pre-msdos, and still applies today.


----------

